# macrecycling.com: méfiance !



## CBi (26 Février 2011)

Mauvaise expérience avec le site US macrecycling.com:

Après commande d'un article signalé comme livrable en 48 heures, mon compte a été immédiatement débité mais pas de livraison après 2 semaines.
Aucune info. Aucune réponse à mes demandes d'information par emails. Le numéro de téléphone du SAV, contacté aux heures de bureau locales, ne décroche pas...

Heureusement, j'avais payé par Paypal et je me suis donc fait rembourser, mais si vous pensez acheter sur ce site, méfiance...


----------

